# Google Sky Map - Black Screen



## FeloniusMonkey (Oct 20, 2011)

I just wanted to bring to attention that Google Sky Map shows a blank screen on Alpha 2.1 for me. When I start the app, I get the splash screen, followed by a very brief flash of the sky map (like 0.1 seconds), and then blackness. The menu and sidebar are both still accessible.

I apologize if I'm posting this in error. I did not see Sky Map in the applications spreadsheet that someone posted, nor did I see it in the issues log. I couldn't search first because rootzwiki's search function will not work for 3-letter words like "sky" and "map".

Anyone else having this issue on their Touchpad?


----------



## TheBiles (Oct 20, 2011)

Same thing here.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

Same thing here as well, but I am sure it has something to do with the lack of compass support (they are working on it) I have noticed that it starts to show the map for just a milisecond then goes black so I think its trying to read something from the compass and gets a crazy value.


----------



## FeloniusMonkey (Oct 20, 2011)

FYI, here are two stacktraces that come up in the logcat every time I start the app. Not sure which is more relavent:

E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): java.lang.NoSuchMethodException: setSystemUiVisibility
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at java.lang.ClassCache.findMethodByName(ClassCache.java:247)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at java.lang.Class.getMethod(Class.java:962)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.google.android.stardroid.util.OsVersions.invokeByReflection(OsVersions.java:150)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.google.android.stardroid.util.OsVersions.setSystemStatusBarVisible(OsVersions.java:140)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.google.android.stardroid.activities.DynamicStarMapActivity.initializeModelViewController(DynamicStarMapActivity.java:520)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.google.android.stardroid.activities.DynamicStarMapActivity.onCreate(DynamicStarMapActivity.java:182)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1047)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1722)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1784)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1500(ActivityThread.java:123)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:939)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:858)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:616)
E/Stardroid.OsVersions( 1345): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)

E/ActivityThread( 1345): android.app.IntentReceiverLeaked: Activity com.google.android.stardroid.activities.SplashScreenActivity has leaked IntentReceiver [email protected] that was originally registered here. Are you missing a call to unregisterReceiver()?
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.LoadedApk$ReceiverDispatcher.<init>(LoadedApk.java:756)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.LoadedApk.getReceiverDispatcher(LoadedApk.java:551)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiverInternal(ContextImpl.java:823)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiver(ContextImpl.java:810)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ContextImpl.registerReceiver(ContextImpl.java:804)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.content.ContextWrapper.registerReceiver(ContextWrapper.java:318)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.view.Window.interceptFsRequest(Window.java:1126)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.view.Window.setFlags(Window.java:694)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.generateLayout(PhoneWindow.java:2160)
E/ActivityThread( 1345):  at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.installDecor(PhoneWindow.java:2307)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at com.android.internal.policy.impl.PhoneWindow.setContentView(PhoneWindow.java:208)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.Activity.setContentView(Activity.java:1657)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at com.google.android.stardroid.activities.SplashScreenActivity.onCreate(SplashScreenActivity.java:40)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.Instrumentation.callActivityOnCreate(Instrumentation.java:1047)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.performLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1722)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.handleLaunchActivity(ActivityThread.java:1784)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.access$1500(ActivityThread.java:123)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread$H.handleMessage(ActivityThread.java:939)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.os.Handler.dispatchMessage(Handler.java:99)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.os.Looper.loop(Looper.java:130)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at android.app.ActivityThread.main(ActivityThread.java:3835)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invokeNative(Native Method)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:507)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit$MethodAndArgsCaller.run(ZygoteInit.java:858)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at com.android.internal.os.ZygoteInit.main(ZygoteInit.java:616)
E/ActivityThread( 1345): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.main(Native Method)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at android.view.Window.finalize(Window.java:338)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
D/SkyRenderer( 1345): Starting sizeChanged, size = (768, 989)
D/SkyRenderer( 1345): Changing viewport size
D/SkyRenderer( 1345): Done with sizeChanged
D/dalvikvm( 1345): GC_EXTERNAL_ALLOC freed 548K, 45% free 4898K/8839K, external 6580K/6604K, paused 45ms
I/dalvikvm( 1345): Uncaught exception thrown by finalizer (will be discarded):
I/dalvikvm( 1345): Ljava/lang/IllegalArgumentException;: Receiver not registered: [email protected]
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at android.app.LoadedApk.forgetReceiverDispatcher(LoadedApk.java:610)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at android.app.ContextImpl.unregisterReceiver(ContextImpl.java:846)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at android.content.ContextWrapper.unregisterReceiver(ContextWrapper.java:331)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at android.view.Window.finalize(Window.java:338)
I/dalvikvm( 1345): at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

the same thing happen to me


----------

